# Healthcare Career Fair May 22nd



## mlowe (May 15, 2014)

*Health Care Career Fair Thurs May 22nd 1pm 8pm*
*2 CEUs Free to AAPC and AHIMA members.*

Central Broward Regional Park
3700 N.W. 11th Place Lauderhill, FL 33311

Non-profit event free to public and Health care employers.


www.facebook.com/groups/aapcll Like us Up!!!

Lauderdale Lakes local chapter & Broward County are partnering to co-sponsor the Career Fair.


----------



## npricercm (Sep 20, 2014)

*Healthcare Career Fair May 22nc*



mlowe said:


> *Health Care Career Fair Thurs May 22nd 1pm 8pm*
> *2 CEUs Free to AAPC and AHIMA members.*
> 
> Central Broward Regional Park
> ...



I was wondering the outcome of this career fair?  Was it well attended? We are thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 20, 2014)

I can answer for this Chapter. I attended and assisted as I am one of the AAPCCA Board of Directors for Region 4. It was a GREAT Turnout! The mayor even provided the officers with a proclamation and dedicated May 22nd as Coders Day for Ft Lauderdale FL.


----------

